# What should I use to cut plexy glass



## Sean8 (Apr 25, 2009)

for a case window mod


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 25, 2009)

A jigsaw or a dremel with a cut-off wheel should work just fine. Make sure to go slow and take your time.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

Good question.  I've tried using a cut-off wheel on a dremel and it got stuck because it the plastic melted.  Although to be honest, I'm not sure it was plexi - could have been polycarbonate, acrylic or something else.

My guess would be something with a variable speed and very fine teeth.


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

Or you can use a hole-saw for a drill. Or even a fly-wheel.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Good question.  I've tried using a cut-off wheel on a dremel and it got stuck because it the plastic melted.  Although to be honest, I'm not sure it was plexi - could have been polycarbonate, acrylic or something else.
> 
> My guess would be something with a variable speed and very fine teeth.



I don't have a lot of experience with dremels but if it melted you probably had the speed up way too high.

But yeah this can happen so a jigsaw should be your first choice.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pocket knife,
lol jk


jigsaw or router http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Router_(woodworking)


----------



## bnborg (Apr 25, 2009)

For thin plexiglass, there is an inexpensive scoring tool you can get.  You score the plastic by running the tool down the line several times.  Then you just snap it.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 25, 2009)

bnborg said:


> For thin plexiglass, there is an inexpensive scoring tool you can get.  You score the plastic by running the tool down the line several times.  Then you just snap it.



Yea I just used a box cutter knife then snapped it, came out fine clamped a square to it for a nice straight cut.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2009)

you could use a saw but it needs to be very a fine toothed blade. speed can be a killer too as you know it melts if you go too fast. I remember when I was younger we cut it on the table saw and band saws. Id say a jigsaw could work, but the vibration needs to be addressed or you can snap the whole piece.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2009)

Jigsaw works the best with a Plexiglas blade.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 25, 2009)

Plexiglas blade would be fine, just make sure you have given a little free space to furnish the edges.


----------



## mister_stu (Apr 25, 2009)

i just used a fine toothed saw like this one link its pretty quick and easy to cut so theres no need for power tools if your just doing a window mod


----------

